# 6 Piece Pneumatic Scraper Kit



## Bob123 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have some baseboard in my condo that has a cruddy paint job; the number of layers varies from 10 to 20. I'd like to take off the high points, sand the rest smooth, and then paint. How well can you control this tool and do you think it will work well for evening out un-level paint?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah, I'm of the opinion that if a $20 pneumatic tools lasts a year, you did very well. That being said, I've had some $10 pneumatic tools now for almost 10 years. I looked at this as a scaler. It never occurred to me to put a chisel in it. I might throw a gouge in one. Thanks!


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Bob, not sure how it would work on paint. Control is very easy. Just have some reservations on leveling out paint. It might gouge the material.


----------



## Bob123 (Jun 28, 2011)

When I found out it's sold by Northern Tool my interest dropped; the quality of their products varies a lot. When I went to one of their stores in Madison, WI I could pickup the tools and see how well it was made, online I can't do that.


----------

